# Can't Find Durabond 210



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

I literally can't find any of this stuff anywhere, short of ordering online at a price of ~$40 a bag with shipping. A generous guy at my local lumberyard ordered it for me but when I went to pick it up it was easy sand 210, not the Durabond (brown bag). I guess for some they're interchangeable, but I have to skim a 200+ square foot plaster ceiling (painted with flat paint) and I'm not really trusting the easy sand.

I will be refastening the loose plaster, raking out the cracks and taping them with a shorter setting durabond before embedding a three foot wide mesh over the whole thing and finally skimming again with a premix. I want the 210 for skimming the mesh cause I hate taking time to clean out pans and buckets after 90 begins to set, and I'll be working alone. Would anyone dare use the easy sand over the plaster with the three foot mesh? Another option I have considered is adding a bonding additive to the easy sand, like super-bond from strait-flex, though I've never tried it. Last option would be a plaster veneer coat, which I'm not real comfortable working with. 

Finally, though I do this and other phases of construction professionally, the work will be in my own new (old) home, so I'm going to be looking at I for a while. Any insight or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

TheRustedKnife said:


> I literally can't find any of this stuff anywhere, short of ordering online at a price of ~$40 a bag with shipping. A generous guy at my local lumberyard ordered it for me but when I went to pick it up it was easy sand 210, not the Durabond (brown bag). I guess for some they're interchangeable, but I have to skim a 200+ square foot plaster ceiling (painted with flat paint) and I'm not really trusting the easy sand.
> 
> I will be refastening the loose plaster, raking out the cracks and taping them with a shorter setting durabond before embedding a three foot wide mesh over the whole thing and finally skimming again with a premix. I want the 210 for skimming the mesh cause I hate taking time to clean out pans and buckets after 90 begins to set, and I'll be working alone. Would anyone dare use the easy sand over the plaster with the three foot mesh? Another option I have considered is adding a bonding additive to the easy sand, like super-bond from strait-flex, though I've never tried it. Last option would be a plaster veneer coat, which I'm not real comfortable working with.
> 
> Finally, though I do this and other phases of construction professionally, the work will be in my own new (old) home, so I'm going to be looking at I for a while. Any insight or advice is greatly appreciated.


 if it was me I would not go near easysand, been there with the plaster mend n and have to say 90 is the place ya outta be....
stay safe and never compromise

maybe ya can sell the easy sand to Moores other brother Moore


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Should be available at any L&W supply.

http://www.lwsupply.com/find-lwsupply.html

Joe, my guys all preferred the USG lightweight easy sand. You just can't use it outside.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

You wanna make that 210 easy sand stick add some white glue to it. And ..

Let


It



Dry!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

TheRustedKnife said:


> I literally can't find any of this stuff anywhere, short of ordering online at a price of ~$40 a bag with shipping. A generous guy at my local lumberyard ordered it for me but when I went to pick it up it was easy sand 210, not the Durabond (brown bag). I guess for some they're interchangeable, but I have to skim a 200+ square foot plaster ceiling (painted with flat paint) and I'm not really trusting the easy sand.
> 
> I will be refastening the loose plaster, raking out the cracks and taping them with a shorter setting durabond before embedding a three foot wide mesh over the whole thing and finally skimming again with a premix. I want the 210 for skimming the mesh cause I hate taking time to clean out pans and buckets after 90 begins to set, and I'll be working alone. Would anyone dare use the easy sand over the plaster with the three foot mesh? Another option I have considered is adding a bonding additive to the easy sand, like super-bond from strait-flex, though I've never tried it. Last option would be a plaster veneer coat, which I'm not real comfortable working with.
> 
> Finally, though I do this and other phases of construction professionally, the work will be in my own new (old) home, so I'm going to be looking at I for a while. Any insight or advice is greatly appreciated.


Should be fine. Wont stick as good as durabond. It Will shrink, so you might have to do another coat ( or not) 
Before top coat.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Should be available at any L&W supply.
> 
> http://www.lwsupply.com/find-lwsupply.html
> 
> Joe, my guys all preferred the USG lightweight easy sand. You just can't use it outside.


are we talking indoor or out door, Im confused :blink:

thought he was talking old house plaster inside?


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, this is a plaster ceiling in a living room, interior. I think he as just saying that easy sand is ok as long as your not doing exterior soffits, etc. Still I'm not 100% sold.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

TheRustedKnife said:


> Yes, this is a plaster ceiling in a living room, interior. I think he as just saying that easy sand is ok as long as your not doing exterior soffits, etc. Still I'm not 100% sold.


forget the sleezysand use real stuff:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Use straight taping compound to embed the mesh or reinforcing fabric. Or mix smooth set (90), 50-50 with taping compound. That should stick.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Easysand 210 is junk, For a start, Its a setting compound, It needs to stay damp for 210 min to set correctly, Put that on the wall and if the board steals to much water or its a hot day it will dry out before 210min and just be brittle.

When I got a taper for the first time I wanted setting mud so figured the 210 would give me more time, Wrong, It didn't stay the same consistency for 210 min for a start and that's a curse if using a taper, Also it has delayed shrinkage and once a bag of 210 when off in about 2mins about 40min from mixing and set solid in my gooseneck pump and taper....................Took a long time to pick and clean all that out.

Don't use it, Go 90 and leave it at that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> are we talking indoor or out door, Im confused :blink:
> 
> thought he was talking old house plaster inside?


 Yes, if it is outside it must be Durabond. My guys liked the light weight easy sand because there's a stage when setting up where it can be scraped and cut down edges. It's interesting to see that most of you don't like it. They only used it for patches though. Rarely was it used with tools or a complete finish. 5 minute and 20 were they most common I would order for them. We did a condo project once with a garage open to the outside. If my memory serves me correctly we used Durabond 240 to run through the gun.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, if it is outside it must be Durabond. My guys liked the light weight easy sand because there's a stage when setting up where it can be scraped and cut down edges. It's interesting to see that most of you don't like it. They only used it for patches though. Rarely was it used with tools or a complete finish. 5 minute and 20 were they most common I would order for them. We did a condo project once with a garage open to the outside. If my memory serves me correctly we used Durabond 240 to run through the gun.


 
yes I agree with you on the matter, that brown bag Dbondo ya need a licence to put it on:yes:


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

http://hardwareonlinestore.com/inde...ory_id=14603&gclid=CMnyqMXd98gCFUYYHwodMwMG1Q


----------

